# Instalar MPLAB en Ubuntu 6.06



## pic-man (Mar 1, 2007)

Llevo un tiempo usando linux pero no he logrado encontrar alternativas a MPLAB (que tengan la misma funcionalidad de este) para linux, asi que me decidi a buscar la manera de instalarlo en Ubuntu. Hace unos dias encontre una guia muy buena de William Spinelli para instalar MPLAB 7.31 en Ubuntu 6.06, esa es la distribucion que en estos momentos estoy utilizando asi que la segui y tras corregir algunos errores logre instalar el programa. El resultado es bastante bueno, puedo crear proyectos, escribir el codigo, compilarlo y simularlo utilizando MPSIM.

La cosa es que hoy traduje esa guia, le corregi los errores que tenia y la publique en mi sitio, asi que si alguien utiliza linux y echa de menos programar sus pics en MPLAB ahora lo puede hacer, el proceso es sencillo y la guia esta explicada paso a paso:

Instalar MPLAB en Ubuntu 6.06

En la guia se explica como instalar MPLAB 7.31 pero es probable que tambien sirva para instalar la version 7.50 o posteriores, aunque yo aun no lo pruebo.


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 3, 2007)

Muy interesante. Yo tambien estoy intentando migrar a linux y cuando pueda ya probare a instalarlo. Lo malo que nose como puedo hacer para poder utilizar mi tarjeta programadora de PIC desde linux. He intentado instalar varios programas WinPIC, ICProg, etc con wine y se instalan bien pero no transmite nada por el puerto serie. Por el tema de los drivers y eso. Alguien ha encontrado una solucion a eso???


----------



## pic-man (Mar 3, 2007)

aun no lo he probado pero existe un programador llamado PonyProg que funciona en windows y en linux, aunque creo que requiere de hardware especial para funcionar, echale un vistazo


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 3, 2007)

Esque me gustaria poder aprovechar mi TE-20. Pero bueno de todas formas me lo miraré. Gracias!!


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 2, 2008)

Encontré el Piklab para Linux, similar al MPLab. No he probado si funcionan los programadores (en todo caso, Piklab soporta los mismos que MPLab).
Saludos


----------



## danie uribe (Nov 2, 2008)

buenas tardes tengan todos, les escribo para pedirles un favor acerca de la instalacion del mplab.

el problema es el siguiente: quiero aprender a programar microcontroladores y ya he bajado algunos cursos o pasos a seguir, pero en el momento en que intento instalar mplab(ya probe con varias versiones) me aparece lo siguiente: error 1311. source file not found.

no he podido instalar el mplab y si alguno de ustedes pudiera ayudarme  seria muy gratificante para mi.
todas las ayudas que puedan y quieran brindarme seran de gran valor.
muchas gracias y perdon por la molestia.
att: daniel uribe


----------



## El nombre (Nov 2, 2008)

Eso te aparece mientras instalas?
Define por pasos como haces la instalacion (por lo menos una pista)


----------



## danie uribe (Nov 3, 2008)

primero entro en la pagina de microchip mediante "MPLAB Integrated Development Environment" y lo descargo en la opcion "MPLAB IDE v8.10 plena liberación de instalación comprimido", luego en install mplab sigo todos los indicativos y hago click en siguiente y cuando comienza a instalar me muestra el error antes descrito


----------



## danie uribe (Nov 3, 2008)

perdon por la molestia, ya pude instalar el programa (no supe cual era el problema porque seguí los mismos pasos de antes) de todas formas muchas gracias el nombre por tu preocupacion.Te estoy muy agradecido y espero poder seguir hablando con usted.


----------

